# 창조경제가 있으라 하시매



## idialegre

I saw this headline: 창조경제가 있으라 하시매

I'm unfamiliar with the ending -시매, and also the usage of 있으라 here. Could someone explain the grammar to me? Thanks!


----------



## YongGyu Han

That words are from the Bible, for example,

And God said, Let there be light: and there was light. 
하나님이 가라사대 빛이 있으라 하시매 빛이 있었고

하시매 - said
있으라 - let ~ be


----------



## Kross

The whole expression's very old-fashioned. We do not use that construction in real life. As Han pointed out, the same pattern can be found in Bible. It is on the very first page of it. So You might wonder why the writer chose that rarely-seen sentence as a topic sentence here? He/she might aim to criticize the way the Korean President carried out one of her key presidential campaign projects, called Creative Economy. The writer thinks the whole process was not reasonable and possible like when she said something, It was done in an unbelievably fast way like only the God could do. The writer suspects there must be something wrong with the project. So the writer borrowed the pattern from the Bible and is accusing her in an indirect way for mimicking the God with using the topic.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you for your explanations.

So -매 is an archaic past tense ending?


----------



## Kross

According to Naver’s Korean dictionary, the 매 here seems to act as a 연결어미(connecting particle) suggesting that it is reason or ground for a matter. 

source: http://krdic.naver.com/small_detail.nhn?docid=12960800


----------



## 조금만

I'd translate that headline as "President issues fiat", where "issuing a fiat" (i.e. a giving a God-like order that something must happen right away with no arguing, although that something probably exceeeds the powers of a human being to perform) is from the Latin Vulgate Bible's version of 빛이 있으라 하시매 빛이 있었고, namely Dixitque Deus fiat lux et facta est lux.  As you already explained, the reference is to her pet project, the 창조경제혁신센터 or "Creative Economy Innovation Center".


----------

